# Local Hero, Kingston Upon Thames



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Just had a spot on doppio espresso.

Anfim Super Caimano paired with beautiful La Marzocco. Climpsons Coffee beans.

Food menu looks good too:









Very friendly baristi.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Can +1 for this place! Had breakfast here after a Travelodge overnighter prior to a day on the milk course at London School of Coffee. Top class flat white, freshly squeezed orange juice and memorable Eggs Benedict. Mrs P had an artistically arranged and tasty bowl of Granola, fresh fruit and yoghurt too! An Oasis around these parts.....? Glad yours was a winner too Obnic.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, looks like that woman wasn't really up for you taking pictures of her...

Hope you weren't wearing a buttoned down mac with a slicked side parting and NHS glasses, gurgling into your flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

12 oz milk drink on the menu Yipes...

food looks tasty though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds alright - we go to Kingston for a day out sometimes, will have to look out for this place.

I notice they're doing that 'trendy' thing with the pricing, where they double the number they first thought of, then round to One Decimal Place. (Sounds like an address in a Harry Potter book, down the road from Diagon Alley!) Electric Diner, Dirtyburger, PizzaEast all do this annoying thing. I wonder if this place is owned by the same group, or just cashing in on the hipster thang? It certainly looks decor-wise as if they have been shop-fitted by the same guys that do the interiors of the above-named establishments. Although dirtyburger give out stewed filter coffee for free (you wouldn't buy it) so if these chaps care about their coffee maybe it's just a case of borrowing the style?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> 12 oz milk drink on the menu Yipes...
> 
> food looks tasty though


 Not to take anything away from what sounds like a place to visit, and is that 'espresso with hot water'?


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a terrible Flat white (6oz)from there about 7 months ago, really crap mirco foam, scolding hot and just froth on top, once cool, the espresso was lost in the milk, just bland and nothing special.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

adam0bmx0 said:


> I had a terrible Flat white (6oz)from there about 7 months ago, really crap mirco foam, scolding hot and just froth on top, once cool, the espresso was lost in the milk, just bland and nothing special.


Just out of interest, did you say anything?

I never have the a chutzpah to complain in situations like that but increasingly I'm thinking I should at least return the drink and invite them to have another go.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't, took a sip as I was about 20yards form it and couldn't be bothered to go back. I have sent coffee back before though, once was in Notes and had a drink in, missis' FW was aweful comapred to mine so sent it back and was much better 2nd time round.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Tried it this lunch time - best coffee out I've had in a long, long time. The food was pretty good too.


----------

